# lye on clearance



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

i just came back from window shopping at lowe's where i saw 4 remaining containers of roebic lye. this is what i use when i make soap. i fear the worse...that they are discontinuing a brand of 100% sodium hydroxide. buying off the shelf is the best way for me to buy lye as i don't usually make much soap at one time. buying via mail order will be expensive and i may have to buy more than i need. extra lye may not keep well in this damp old house.

this just stinks. 

so if you buy roebic at lowe's, you better march on down and stock up if you can, or at least find out if they will no longer carry it. grrrr....


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

I buy NaOH (lye) for work in 12 kg (~25lb) buckets. It takes me about 6 months to go through a bucket and the building I am in is old and VERY humid. If you have to store your lye double bag it in ziploc type bags and it will be fine. Mine is pre weighed in 4 oz increments.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I also invest in Dry-Rite to ward off the dampness of my bulk lye, which is stored in a triple bag inside a 5 gallon bucket.


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

maybe it can be stored, but the expense of shipping will be a major bite. it was really convenient to just waltz in to lowe's and get exactly what i need as i ran other errands.


----------



## Beeman (Dec 29, 2002)

It's gone from my Lowes, you better buy all they have. It no longer had a place on the shelf and it's not listed in their list of drain cleaners any longer.


----------



## halfpint (Jan 24, 2005)

I purchased some the week before Thanksgiving, they probably had about 15 containers of it then. I went back on Monday of this week to get some, and it was gone. I asked, and was told that it was removed from the shelves and sent back, they didn't even put it on clearance. I prefer to purchase in the smaller containers as our humidity is high here, and even with double bagging in zip lock bags I've had it clump up.

Dawn


----------



## RVcook (Mar 29, 2008)

I just ordered a case of Rooto 1030 from Acehardwareoutlet. The price with shipping wasn't bad and I like that it consists of 12 sealed containers. I store it in my basement as well.

RVcook


----------



## ruby_jane (May 15, 2007)

RVcook said:


> I just ordered a case of Rooto 1030 from Acehardwareoutlet. The price with shipping wasn't bad and I like that it consists of 12 sealed containers. I store it in my basement as well.
> 
> RVcook


I have an ACE Rewards card I use on occasion (got some Mason jars from them...) and they also have something similar to "Site To Store"--

http://www.acehardware.com/home/index.jsp



> FREE Shipping to your local Ace!
> FREE Shipping to your local Ace store. Excludes Carhartt clothing, clearance items and gift cards. Orders shipped to stores in Alaska and Hawaii will receive a 70% shipping discount.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

For keeping larger quantities of lye non-clumping, check out http://www.drierite.com/

I use the indicating one (changes colors to let me know when it has soaked up moisture). I simply pop it in the oven on a baking sheet and dry the moisture out of it and reuse it.

Works wonderfully!


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

i went back to lowe's tonight and charged the last 4 bottles of roebic lye. feeling sort of odd about it, i jokingly told the cashier that " i am sure this will put me on someone's watch list". she said "why would you make soap out of drain cleaner? i wouldn't want to touch it!"

she has never tried my soap!


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

I'll buy a jar of Rooto everytime I go to Menard's. Which for me, even though I'm a *******. isn't very often. Next time I'm there I'll stock up. Though I too feel I'm being watched for buying something that I'll be using legally. It's pathetic that someone uses a product for manufacturing an illegal drug and now the legal users feel the backlash, stigma for purchasing, and probably someday the justification for wanting it in the first place. To me it's taken on the same face of the gun control issue.


----------



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

ruby_jane said:


> I have an ACE Rewards card I use on occasion (got some Mason jars from them...) and they also have something similar to "Site To Store"--
> 
> http://www.acehardware.com/home/index.jsp


Ace Hardware is different than Ace Hardware Outlet. Ace Hardware allows free shipping to an Ace store of your choice, but there are better deals to be had at the Outlet.

Cyn - thanks for the link to Drierite. I've been having humidity troubles with the big bucket of lye I got from AAA. I'm sure this will help.

Back in 2005 (I think it was 2005) Red Devil stopped manufacturing their lye that was sold in retail stores. Whatever was remaining on the shelves was the last of it, so I drove to LOTS of stores in the area and bought all that there was. Yes, I got a few odd looks, but when I handed people my business card and explained what the lye was for, they were understanding.


----------



## AlyCarm (Nov 12, 2008)

I was worried about buying Lye too the other day. The meth is bad here (and I guess everywhere)
I'm trying to look into getting a distiller for making oils and will probably have to go through the local police station to get one. No big deal, as I have nothing to hide, but sucks all the same


----------

